# Pollen dehydration



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It would depend on your humidity... freeze drying would be better and you'll have more control...


----------



## JonnyBeeGoods (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for your reply, Michael. I did freeze the pollen for 24 hrs to kill any bad stuff before dehydrating, however, my freezer is not frost-free so as I've read, it will not work?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The humidity in a frost free freezer is the same as a frost proof one. It's just where the excess goes that changes... I don't think I ever owned a frost-free freezer except the ones at the top of a frost free refrigerator...


----------



## whiskeytripping (Nov 16, 2012)

Im just throwing this out here, ive never dried pollen, but im fixing to start collecting it, BTW thank you Mr Bush on the info as to why there is a screen in the bottom of the pollen collector. One way you could possible do it is use containers that contain something called damp rid, you can get it at walmart or grocery stores, its for removing humidity from cabinets/closets. You can lay a clean paper towel on-top of the layer of damp-rid, then put the pollen in it and put a tight fitting lid on it. The calcium carbonate (i believe thats what it is if i remember right) will SUCK all the moisture from anything in that container. People dry mushrooms this way, dont ask me how i know that either


----------



## JonnyBeeGoods (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you - I will definitely look into that!!


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

whiskeytripping said:


> damp-rid



I used that product once (non-beekeeping related) and found it had a very strong odor. Perhaps there are scented and non-scented versions? Certainly don't use a scented version to dry pollen.


----------



## whiskeytripping (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes sir Astrobee, definately no scented varietys, just double check, but use to the plain ol cheap stuff was in a cardboard waxed milk carton style container was what we used. Ill let you onow how it turns out, im fixing to be collecting pollen myself. I havent put my trap on yet but how much pollen/how fast can a strong hive of bees provide. Lets say something the size of a pill bottle, can you get 1 of those a day or so?


----------

